# Pocket Watch???



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

Hi Guys,

anyone ever heard of this little share quote pager....

if so, would anyone recommend its creditablity, or even if its worth the value of having one...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow (11 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*



> Hi Guys,
> 
> anyone ever heard of this little share quote pager....
> 
> ...




Haven't heard of it.

Do you have a link to their website?


----------



## still_in_school (11 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

Hi Joe,

heres the link below..

http://www.orange.net.au/index.cfm?...bareauuid=6636ADEF-3C56-11D6-BF5200A0CC617B10

does it sound worth its while to purchase.. or do you think, it would be another wasted locked in contract..

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (12 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

SIS,

I think it is a waste of money because since you are a trader you will in front of computer everyday anyway. So why have it and will never use.

I think it is good if you are on a go witout access to internet like people working in couriers....

That's just my opinion though....


----------



## still_in_school (12 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

lol... too much analysis by paralysis for me...  :-[

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Jett_Star (24 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

Things like this are gimmicks (free trial, no price listed anywhere obvious). 

I can't really imagine the benefits of such a toy because this kind of 'live' feed is available for free all over the place.

Besides that it seems kind of wanky.


----------



## still_in_school (25 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

Hi Guys,

thanks for you comments, its bit hard to really tell, the reason being is... Gurus such as Louise Bedford and David Schiner... seem to endorse these products.... yet the remarkable claims of how these little gadgets, have helped them increased and lock in positions, and have more profitable gains.... can be attention grabing... when chasing stocks that are on the move...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (28 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

Hey Guys,

after some serious thought, and personally should have thought about this earlier... a cheaper and easier alternative is just a basic sms, sent directly to your mobile phone, as a stock alert... ah... now mind at ease... lol

Cheers,
sis


----------



## WaySolid (28 July 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

If it's your job then why not?

Brent Penfold who gave the "Traders School" presentation at  the Brisbane Traders Expo had this little critter beep a few times during his presentation. 

He trades 20 hours a day with his futures systems. So I imagine it's very nescessary for him to have the best.  

I got a couple of brochures from these people at the Expo and it does appear a nice little toy. You can do cool things such as:

- Monitor world wide markets for futures
- Be alerted when your buy/sell marks are triggered
- Impress your friends with the "glow back light" and "zoom in and zoom out control"

Not for me at the moment, but if you are a full time trader I imagine you would have it for certain, unless there is a better alternative to live updates out of the office?

WaySolid


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

I suggest you invest the money into shares instead of buying one of those toys. If your trading life gets that busy that you can't survive without constant alerting then you may consider SMS alerts to your mobile. Sounds much cheaper to me. www.smsquotes.com.au for example. I use it when I'm away. You can activate it whenever you like and you can customize it to your needs. It's perfect if you need to stay alert about price movements when you're away for the day. I like the non contract, no minimum charge thing.

You may not look as important as with that beeper thing though  :


----------



## Jett_Star (7 August 2004)

*Re: Pocket Watch ???*

Check to see whether those guys are getting paid to endorse them


----------

